# Battery life poor after updating IOS iPhone 4s



## stindi (Jun 21, 2009)

I've looked on the web and seen I am not the only one with battery problems after updating my iPhone 4S. The update came out in March I think and some reports have mentioned that updating through wifi was the reason for the battery life failure.
I wasn't even sure it was the update but from what I've read, it appears to be. Before the update, I'd get 2 days out of my phone which was great. Since then, I barely get 10 hours even after using all the tips of reducing usage and extending battery life. I've called Apple iCare and they have run diagnostics on my phone telling me it is in good health. 
I've done a back up and restore, a back up and complete restore and a back up and re-install of the IOS 7. I can turn off ALL apps, put the phone in my pocket locked, take maybe 4 or 5 calls, a few texts, an email or two and my phone is at 30% at noon after a full charge at 6 am.
I tried to search this topic but apparently either no one else is having the problem or I'm not find this by search parameters. 
Any help or advice is appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you try the tips here 5 tips to fix your iPhone and iPad battery life problems on iOS 7.1! | iMore
there are plenty of others here who have the issue https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5329381?start=45&tstart=0
and here https://discussions.apple.com/message/25158811 but they have some suggestions like turning of LTE.


----------



## stindi (Jun 21, 2009)

Apparently I have something that keeps getting loaded when I do a complete overhaul because it comes out the same. I've tried all the tips to conserve power but nothing seems to negate whatever is going on.
While I can turn off the apps that run, there are 88 processes running behind the scenes. I use SYS-Activity to monitor this. I'm at a loss on this one. I may just send it in and have them fix it... If they do that. LOL


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you check the 3g and lte it may be trying to connect to lte constantly.


----------



## stindi (Jun 21, 2009)

The battery life problem has been solved. I have no idea if an app or something else caused it. I restored the phone as a new phone. I created a new iCloud account. Once the phone was set up and the new account was connected, I merged it with my old icloud account. Only contacts calendar reminders and tasks were reinstalled. 
I will now start reinstalling apps one at a time. We will see if one of those is the culprit.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good to hear


----------

